

3 Types of Innovation-Structured [Apple], Unstructured [Amazon] & Open [Google] - suprgeek
http://trak.in/tags/business/2011/08/08/innovation-types-structure-open-apple-google-amazon/

======
heelhook
How about Microsoft's?! Vintage Innovation?

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Such as Microsoft Bob?

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
How about Xbox?

